# Date for discus get together CLOSED - SEE NEW THREAD



## Chappy (Apr 21, 2010)

Please let me know what date you would prefer our first lunch to be?

POLL CLOSES AUGUST 31 AT 7:30 PM!!!!!!

Please please vote.

UPDATE:

First lunch scheduled for 1:00 on Sunday, September 25th. New poll for location.


----------



## discuspaul (Jul 2, 2010)

Any date around the last several days of Sept. would be great for me, Shelley, if that works as far as the rest of the group goes.

Off the subject btw, Shelley, if you aren't already a member of simplydiscus.com forum, could I entice you to join ? I think you would be a great help to many of the new discus-keeper/ enthusiasts who are in, or currently joining, this forum - just as Gary, Francis, and others from BCA have been in recent months or longer. I think you would get a kick out of it, and your input would be appreciated, I'm sure. Think about it.


----------



## Chappy (Apr 21, 2010)

emile said:


> Any date around the last several days of Sept. would be great for me, Shelley, if that works as far as the rest of the group goes.
> 
> Off the subject btw, Shelley, if you aren't already a member of simplydiscus.com forum, could I entice you to join ? I think you would be a great help to many of the new discus-keeper/ enthusiasts who are in, or currently joining, this forum - just as Gary, Francis, and others from BCA have been in recent months or longer. I think you would get a kick out of it, and your input would be appreciated, I'm sure. Think about it.


Oh, I'm there alright. Took me awhile to warm up to the place. I had to realize that we are a nice, small group for the most part on BCA, but with Simply, they have members from all over the world, with different ideas, and views. I felt sometimes they could come off a little harsh, or unforgiving to noobs; my first email asking to identify my newly bought tank that came with 5 discus resulted in no replies for the first few days and when I asked for any comments, all I got were replies saying my discus were basically crap examples of their kinds. Put a bad taste in my mouth. But like I said, I warmed up to some of the folks - there are some REALLY good people on that forum that would do anything they could short of getting on a plane and coming to your door to help you with your fish. So yes, I am on Simply; have been for awhile. I'm on under my old BCA name, Embersmom.


----------



## discuspaul (Jul 2, 2010)

-N/A- said:


> Oh, I'm there alright. Took me awhile to warm up to the place. I had to realize that we are a nice, small group for the most part on BCA, but with Simply, they have members from all over the world, with different ideas, and views. I felt sometimes they could come off a little harsh, or unforgiving to noobs; my first email asking to identify my newly bought tank that came with 5 discus resulted in no replies for the first few days and when I asked for any comments, all I got were replies saying my discus were basically crap examples of their kinds. Put a bad taste in my mouth. But like I said, I warmed up to some of the folks - there are some REALLY good people on that forum that would do anything they could short of getting on a plane and coming to your door to help you with your fish. So yes, I am on Simply; have been for awhile. I'm on under my old BCA name, Embersmom.


Well that's great - I well remember user name Embersmom, but I guess you haven't posted for a long while on sd cause I haven't seen it.
You're quite right about the former"crusty"/ "nay-sayers" group on sd, especially about a year or so ago, but times have changed, I think, and you might find it to be a different forum these days. Try a few posts/answers to questions - whatever - I think you'll find it's a different atmosphere now. I may be wrong though - why don't you just lurk a bit when you have some free time, and see what you think.


----------



## Chappy (Apr 21, 2010)

emile said:


> Well that's great - I well remember user name Embersmom, but I guess you haven't posted for a long while on sd cause I haven't seen it.
> You're quite right about the former"crusty"/ "nay-sayers" group on sd, especially about a year or so ago, but times have changed, I think, and you might find it to be a different forum these days. Try a few posts/answers to questions - whatever - I think you'll find it's a different atmosphere now. I may be wrong though - why don't you just lurk a bit when you have some free time, and see what you think.


You are right - I do mostly lurk, but I have posted, recently. I posted a hand feeding video to try to score some of Al's freeze-dried blackworms. He frequently has contests and I've won once before; it was awesome! I've posted the video called "how to catch a heckel without a net" as well. So I'm around, but like I said....mostly lurky, dark shadow stuff


----------



## discuspaul (Jul 2, 2010)

Forgive me for straying off the subject. Let's get on with the Poll.


----------



## Chappy (Apr 21, 2010)

Just to let you know, you can select multiple dates on this poll - you aren't limited to one choice.


----------



## April (Apr 21, 2010)

Well anyone wanting to meet at some discus shop on Dunbar...lemme know. I'd even order in timmies . Wait till October when I have some cool new fish in.

---
I am here: http://maps.google.com/maps?ll=49.235435,-123.185150


----------



## Chappy (Apr 21, 2010)

April said:


> Well anyone wanting to meet at some discus shop on Dunbar...lemme know. I'd even order in timmies . Wait till October when I have some cool new fish in.
> 
> ---
> I am here: Google Maps


I'm not too sure about that, April. Dropping by your shop - yup, great idea. But I don't think there's going to be anythign to show anyone. I've been thinking.......and we both know that's NEVER good


----------



## April (Apr 21, 2010)

Well I can arrange for some piranhas or something...or there's chicken chow..I can arrange for baby chicks!! 
Anyhow you all know where I am on Saturday's. Slaving away...grooming dogs.

I may be biased but simply is a great forum. Maybe alot of high end discus keepers but we do try welcome and help beginners. Hard sometimes to not offend when we see sad dark, big eyed, sunken stomachs.we want to educate, but sometimes comes off wrong. Saying nice eyes,nice colour is sometimes a bit condescending. Ot that your first discus were like that..Shelley. We all know you got the tank 
Only for the tank and ended up with discus even after I advised you not to. Lol.

---
I am here: http://maps.google.com/maps?ll=49.235394,-123.185083


----------



## Chappy (Apr 21, 2010)

```

```
So, are you going to join us? I picked Sunday's just for you because I know that's your only day in the week when you slack off and do nothing 

Want a tank full of dumped off fish? I have some angels, and tons of kribs of all shapes and sizes and a HUGE white crayfish.....thinking of cleaning out the Osaka for just my four heckels which would leave me room in the wild tank for, oh, I don't know...... Can I dump them off next week? I have a beautiful HUGE blue male angel that has just paired off with a silver/black/blue female. Very pretty. They've already spawned by don't know if the eggs are viable - they ate them


----------



## April (Apr 21, 2010)

Sure.

---
I am here: http://maps.google.com/maps?ll=49.235354,-123.185106


----------



## Luke78 (Apr 24, 2010)

Shelley,

Chatting a while back, its the same place you mentioned? and same time? Hope its a bit earlier in the day,evenings i work.Voted, lets get this going and if you need a hand let me know.

Luke


----------



## Chappy (Apr 21, 2010)

Luke78 said:


> Shelley,
> 
> Chatting a while back, its the same place you mentioned? and same time? Hope its a bit earlier in the day,evenings i work.Voted, lets get this going and if you need a hand let me know.
> 
> Luke


Hi Luke: Just to make things REALLY confusing, I've got two threads going at the same time -
http://www.bcaquaria.com/forum/aqua-lounge-7/discus-get-together-19097/
Shelley


----------



## Chappy (Apr 21, 2010)

April said:


> Sure.
> 
> ---
> I am here: Google Maps


Okay - if I can get some time off work next week, I'll pack them all up in my cooler and drop them off. The blue angel is pretty big and apart from the goofy shape, it's color is really nice.


----------



## Luke78 (Apr 24, 2010)

Yeah after i posted this,noticed the other thread



-N/A- said:


> Hi Luke: Just to make things REALLY confusing, I've got two threads going at the same time -
> http://www.bcaquaria.com/forum/aqua-lounge-7/discus-get-together-19097/
> Shelley


----------



## dean9922 (Apr 21, 2010)

wish I lived closer....always good to get other peoples perspectives on how they do things.....


----------



## charles (Apr 21, 2010)

do I have to have discus to come?


----------



## Chappy (Apr 21, 2010)

charles said:


> do I have to have discus to come?


Nope! Not at all, but it looks like you currently have a couple


----------



## Luke78 (Apr 24, 2010)

Come along, we need to convert more people to "flat fish" Iam surprised that not too many have signed up.



charles said:


> do I have to have discus to come?


----------



## Chappy (Apr 21, 2010)

*Only 3 hours*

Poll closes in three hours, folks.......please vote now.
Shelley


----------



## Chappy (Apr 21, 2010)

CLOSED; please see new post for lunch location poll.


----------

